# New Perspectives on Pathophysiology, Diagnosis, and Treatment



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

New Perspectives on Pathophysiology, Diagnosis, and Treatment-Douglas A. Drossman, MD http://www.expertinsightscme.com/ddrossman.cfm


----------

